# soil test kit $14.95



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.sciplus.com/p/MULTI-SOIL-TEST-KIT_1176
Basic soil test kit from an interesting supplier that should be on every DIY preppers list.
They also have a water test kit


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know how accurate each of the various soil kits are, but I can definitely say now from hard learned experience that it can make a big difference in the results you get by knowing your soil makeup and addressing the deficiencies in the proper way. 
Bad and deficient soils make you put in a lot of work only to get bad results or low return on your effort when it comes to growing food. So, if you are going to put in a lot of effort, and money, why not help to improve the return on your efforts.
Soil testing kits can help greatly to know where to start for soil conditioning.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I the county agent to be sure it accurate.
I use Bonemeal,bloodmeal,cottonseed meal & gypsum to improve the soil.


----------

